# (254458) FreeBSD with VirtualBox on FreeBSD: saved states of running machines are unusable



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 5, 2021)

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=254458#c5 offers some detail. 

Bugged guests include the FreeBSD-provided virtual disk for FreeBSD 13.0-RC5.

For me, the bug seems to be consistently reproducible with a FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT host.

Please, can anyone tell whether the bug is reproducible with a *RELEASE or release candidate* of FreeBSD as the host?

If you don't want to follow the steps in the bug report, you can, essentially: 

boot from FreeBSD-13.0-RC5-amd64.vhd
close, and save the machine state
start the machine.
If there's no response to keyboard input, you have reproduced the bug.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 5, 2021)

FWIW, I'd recommend trying to create less "noise". After all, this is not a severe defect but more of a minor annoyance.

Don't get me wrong, this still means it should be reported, and trying to describe as many details as possible is great as well. It's just given the complexity of FreeBSD, the sheer amount of PRs as a consequence, plus the fact your bug still bears an uncertainty whether it's actually a bug in FreeBSD … imagine one of the few ppl working on base system bugs in their spare time browsing through open PRs and then seeing this thing with a log like this: Not saying this _will_ happen, but they might just think "uh-oh" and head on to the next open PR 

Of course, it probably makes sense to "ping" seemingly ignored PRs after some decent time. Might do this with PR 254282, PR 254300, PR 254343, PR 254467, PR 254751, …  (IMHO all similar, annoyances, no deal-breakers) in a few weeks or months.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks, there was much preceding (and following) the bug report that I didn't put in. It has been quite mind-bending.

The 1-2-3 is as close as I can get to simplicity with no noise: 

boot from FreeBSD-13.0-RC5-amd64.vhd
close, and save the machine state
start the machine.


----------

